# Aquascaping a small bowl



## CalebWM (8 Jun 2013)

Hi
Picked up a small bowl today think it is glass, it's 4l   17x21 (diameter x height) but need some help with scaping it, I have in mind doing something like this Just for fun 5l bowl | UK Aquatic Plant Society 
here are some pics of the bowl 




Thanks, Caleb


----------



## sa80mark (8 Jun 2013)

Very nice shape and size have you considered a wabi kusa ?


----------



## CalebWM (8 Jun 2013)

I have been thinking about trying one, i was planning to put this on a windowsill, so not much light so maybe a wabi might be more suited for me


----------



## Manrock (8 Jun 2013)

Did you see the one in PK this month? Amazing!


----------



## nayr88 (16 Jun 2013)

the green machine also did a couple of wabi kusa in there newsletter, its available on there site have a look for some inspiration...


----------

